# Dispute-Eintrag bei com-/eu-Domains?



## Rena Hermann (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Bekannte von mir möchte eventuell zu einem anderen Provider wechseln.
Nun gibt es wohl Mitbewerber mit ähnlichen Namen in einem ähnlichen Geschäftsfeld und wir wollen natürlich vermeiden, dass die momentanen Domains beim Umzug irgendwie abhanden kommen.

Bei der denic kann ich ja erfragen, ob irgendwelche potentiellen Dispute-Einträge auf eine de-Domain bestehen. Das wäre kein Problem.
Wie aber läuft das bei com- und eu-Domains? Gibt's da auch so eine Stelle oder wie läuft das überhaupt?

Oder einfacher: Was ist der sicherste Weg, dass die alten Domains (speziell eu und com) auch wirklich sicher beim neuen Provider ankommen?

Lieben Dank vorab für Tipps
Grüße
Rena


----------



## Rena Hermann (11. Juni 2007)

Ok - hab mittlerweile die Info bekommen, dass dafür wohl dann eurid.eu bzw. internic.com die Anlaufstellen sind. Nur falls es jemanden interessiert, hab allerdings noch keine Anfragen dort gestellt.

Bleibt noch die Frage: Wie handhabt ihr sowas hinsichtlich Beratung, wenn ein Kunde von euch umziehen will? Sagt ihr einfach "Mach was du willst, wenn's schief geht ist's dein Problem"? Denn das Risiko (und sei es nur minimal) besteht ja beim Umzug.
Letztlich ist es natürlich das Problem dessen, der den Umzug in Auftrag gibt. Und solange man nicht als Reseller o.ä. auftritt, ist es eben der Kunde. Aber man möchte ja so gut wie möglich dienstleisten/beraten - und dabei den Kunden ja auch behalten. Was also gebt ihr für Tipps diesbezüglich weiter?

Grüße
Rena


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juni 2007)

Also normalerweise hat sich immer der neue Provider um soetwas gekümmert bei mir.
Darunter auch schon einige Zwangsverfahren (diese allerdings bei .de Domains) weil der alte Provider die Domains nicht rausrücken wollte.
Deswegen würde ich sagen, der neue Provider ist da der Ansprechpartner, und mit dem altem muss man eventuell rücksprache halten damit dieser dem Antrag zustimmt (könnte ja auch einfach irgendwer den Namen benutzt haben....).


----------



## Rena Hermann (12. Juni 2007)

Jau - mit dem potentiell neuen Provider (bei dem ich auch bin und der ist gut - kein Billighansel aber gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis) hatte ich gesprochen.
Nur wenn Dispute-Anträge da sein sollten oder irgendwelche Lücken beim Übergang auftauchen, die jemand ausnutzt, können die auch wenig machen. Ein Restrisiko bleibt eben.
Man kann natürlich dann drum streiten, ggf. gewinnen und Anwälte damit glücklich machen und in jedem Fall Zeit, Nerven und Geld lassen.
Aber das sollte ja gerade vermieden werden. Wobei ich nichts gegen glückliche Anwälte habe, solange es nicht die gegnerischen sind und die Ursache deren Glücks der Siegestaumel ist, versteht sich. ;-]

Hab jetzt 'ne ausführliche Mail mit allen mir bekannten Fürs und Widers geschickt ohne zu dem einen oder anderen zu raten. Was auch immer - tun muss er (bzw. sie) es ja sowieso selbst und es ist jetzt die Entscheidung des Domaininhabers, das Restrisiko in Kauf zu nehmen oder auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen und beim alten Provider für vergleichsweise teures Geld 'ne Datenbank zum ollen Webpaket dazuzumieten.

Nichtsdestotrotz ... falls jemand noch 'ne Idee dazu hat - immer her damit. 

Grüße
Rena


----------

